# Two Questions: Customs, Gold & Silver



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

1) Is there a limit as to how many times a year you can come and go from Mexico to the US? I would like to go back an forth up to 4 times per year. 

2) Are there restriction/concerns regarding how much money you can bring in in the form of Gold and Silver coins?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As a tourist with an FMT, you may enter only once but may stay for up to 180 days, or the number specified on the document. Once you leave, that document is no longer valid. If you wish to reside in Mexico, you will need to qualify for an FM3 or FM2 visa and prove foreign income.
There are limits to the amount of cash you can take across borders but you will have to check the appropriate customs authorities for accurate and current information. Excess amounts can be confiscated.


----------



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for your reply: "As a tourist with an FMT, you may enter only once but may stay for up to 180 days, or the number specified on the document. Once you leave, that document is no longer valid"

Permit me to clarify:

Let us say that I am a tourist. Let's say I come into Mexico, in March for 2 weeks, then leave to go back to the states. 

In May, I would like to return. Will it be a problem to be able to come back in? I know there are all kinds of scenarios which people enter and leave Mexico such as shopping, to be able to get cheaper gas, work, etc. I am simply asking if you can come into Mexico, leave, and re-enter and leave multiple times per year on FMT's?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I know that one year I entered in February, left, re-entered in May, left, and came back in December with no questions whatsoever. I think RV thought you wanted to go in and out on a single tourist card. I've been told I can probably leave after my six months here, stay out a few days, and turn right around and come back.


----------



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Synthia-

So in other words, you were issued a new FMT each time you wanted to enter with no problem? I have to believe there are loads of people going back and forth often that live in border towns like San Diego or Tucson just to shop on FMT's.....


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

I remember my cousin saying that the amount was $10,000 USD in monetary instruments and it wasn't that you weren't allowed to bring it across, it's just that you had to report it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are only going into the 'zona frontera' there is no need for an FMT or other visa for day trips or short visits. If you wish to go into the interior, beyond about 20km, you must have an FMT or visa and an 'importada temporal' for your car.
On the money: The US will require that you report larger amounts. We were once stopped on the way out of the USA and asked if we had over $5000.00 USD with us.
A passport is required to cross back into the USA in most circumstances.


----------



## excelent3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, that clarifies things to a great extent. I was not aware of the "zona frontera". That explains why so many enter and leave border towns on a regular basis.


----------

